# Delorme inreach question



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thinking about picking one of these up but wondering if a newer model is coming anytime soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, Garmin just bought Delorme according to a billing email I just got. Not sure what that means for product development/release down the road.

The InReach seems like a good tool although I have only used it for happy messages so far.

"Dear inReach Subscriber,

We are writing to inform you that DeLorme Publishing Company, Inc. and DeLorme inReach, LLC have been acquired by Garmin, a global leader in navigation and communication. We are excited to help leverage our expertise into enhancing our combined product line. 

As a current subscriber to DeLorme's inReach service, you will keep your current subscription under the same terms and for the same duration, and there will be no change in the services that inReach provides. 

Going forward, your billing invoices will originate from InReach, Inc. instead of DeLorme inReach."


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had the Inreach SE since released and have been quite happy with it. Subscription plan is reasonable, keep it on year round on the minimum. Battery life is great, but I do not use it for tracking just sending OK messages in the morning/evening. Keeps my wife and kids happy when they're not along. It is tedious using the cursor to type out a custom message. Some times it does take quite a long time to send a message though even with a good view of the sky. Hoping that emergency messages get more of a priority???? Having this along with a PLB might be a good idea.

Talked to a hiker on the JMT that had the unit with the included GPS and said it wasn't great...better to put the money into a Etrex/similar.

Got the email on the Garmin acquisition....hope they don't shake it up too much, but maybe it will get better.......


----------



## nessles (Sep 8, 2011)

Paul7 said:


> Thinking about picking one of these up but wondering if a newer model is coming anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Also not sure what the word is on updates considering the recent acquisition. I did do a quick comparison of the inReach vs the SPOT recently though, (Choosing a Satellite Device: DeLorme inReach SE vs. SPOT Gen3) and figured it might be useful if you're shopping around. There are seasonal discounts on the inReach ($50 off) sometimes, so it could be worth waiting if it's not time sensitive.


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry Paul, missed that you were looking for info on a "new" version and went straight into review mode.....No inside info here, but if they do make some changes I hope it has to do with entering text. That is my biggest complaint, a touch screen with keyboard would be ideal, but that would probably eat up batteries....

I think they offer the antenna that can be paired with a smart phone, has anyone tried that setup?


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

My biggest concern is buying one and then having Garmin integrate the technology into something really cool. I bet that's down the road though as it would take time to integrate two companies and technology. I really like the two way messaging capabilities of the inreach. Can think of so many times having that ability would have been so helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

I love mine. I hope they don't F' it up.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

HPMG said:


> I think they offer the antenna that can be paired with a smart phone, has anyone tried that setup?


Connect mine via bluetooth and use the earthmate app to send messages and use the gps functions. I really like mine and think that using the app is a necessity for convenience. Downside is now you have 2 devices but I usually leave the inreach in my bag or something and my phone within easy reach.


----------

